# One organized space in a tiny kitchen of chaos



## sixpence (Jul 31, 2020)

This is my little oasis of calm and purpose.

Having lots of fun trying to master shots with the bottomless portafilter.

It's a learning curve but I'm improving every day.

Latte art...that's another story.

Let's just say I'm in an abstract expressionist phase 😉


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Wow thise tiles are crazy colourful


----------

